# In the snow an Ol" Bear w #11



## SELFBOW (Sep 13, 2017)

...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 13, 2017)

Feathers deep!  Great shooting.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 13, 2017)

squirrel kabob! ain't you supposed to skin em first? or just singe them off in a fire? nice shooting.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 24, 2017)

#3  shot was just below the ear on opposite side. Must have severed something important as he didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 24, 2017)

A broadside hit with that thing and you would cut him in half.  Keep on having fun!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2017)

Well, I hope your broadhead was sharp.


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 24, 2017)

Can you say ??? Nice shooting. Sharp broad head or not


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 24, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> Well, I hope your broadhead was sharp.



Haha...that was funny...hair shaving sharp...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 25, 2017)

I think you scared it to death with just the sight of that broadhead.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2017)

Been trying to get one off and on w this bow for a few weeks. It's a great shooter, Bear b riser 3 piece from the 70s. This completes my vintage Bear bow group of 7 all having some sort of kill.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 29, 2017)

squirrel kabob! Good shot man!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 29, 2017)

When are we gonna cook them?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2017)

#5 w the Ol' Bear. Missed numerous last week in the swamp w Irma. Lost two arrows. Yard rats I grab one off the rack for. 15 yard shot.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2017)

They are starting to get on the ground more in the woods but haven't shot at any yet. The yards squirrels are few and some without much meat on them. Maybe a cold snap would put me in a squirrel killing mode.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 8, 2017)

Sweet bow...I like that...an industry game changer


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 17, 2017)

Where ya at Mikey? #6


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm making pets out of the ones out back.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2017)

Pigs still aren't coming around in the pm for me. Seen two deer today and fresh pig sign Everytime I walk this area. Squirrels are getting on the ground more this week than before. Got the first two of four shots today...

The first one ran into a hole but I got him out....
I'm done w them until Horse Creek, maybe me and Mikey will walk around like last year....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2017)

I've only shot 4 times at them so far this Fall. Getting the itch to pop one, Maybe a Horse Creek squirrel.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2017)

Been pistol whipping them the last few weeks but added another w the bow today....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 4, 2018)

Had to work a little for this one. I was determined though w the snow. #11 for the season.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 5, 2018)

Good shot, you better get busy if you going to break the 20 mark.


----------

